# How long to harvest loblolly pines?



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

We're looking at a couple pieces of property that have been logged. Afterwards, the timber companies planted loblolly pines on them. I guess they're 6-8' tall now. If we purchase this property, we'd either have to chop 'em down or bull-doze them or we could just clear bits as we build and try to harvest them when they're mature. How long do these things take to get to harvesting age? I'm in Georgia and I guess all these timber companies around here are planting for pulp wood, but I don't know. Would this be a feasible purchase or should we keep looking?


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

25-35 years from planting. Probably toward the shorter end in your area. They grow fast though. A 20 year loblolly with some space to grow can get pretty good sized. They are good for producing quality pine needles for your landscaping along the way.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Look around you. Most of the mature tree farm trees in our area were planted in the late 80-90s, when the government paid farmers to plant them, and paid them yearly to let them grow. I know many who bought many acres on that program.  But, there is your answer. That's what they're sawing now.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh lawd, that wasn't what I wanted to hear. LOL I was hoping 10-15 years. I don't have a problem taking out just the small amount of area we'll need for house, structures, animals and crops and leaving the rest. But we'd need to do that asap or then I'd have a bigger problem of getting rid of stumps and such.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

I'll be 50 this year. On the upside, I guess, if we purchase this land, assuming I make it to 70-75 maybe I could generate some cash for my declining years. :happy2:


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks more like work then cash?


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Once the trunks thicken up some, you can try pushing their growth a little by pruning off the bottom row of limbs every few years, but yeah, you have some time to kill before your pay day.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Fire is an issue with smaller trees like that too. You cant do any control burning until they get bigger. If it were mine (and its not) I would maybe keep a good stand of them if there is room to do that. Maybe thin out the others to make room for whatever else you have planned.


----------

